# spraying cook racks



## coloradosmoker (May 3, 2011)

when I called masterbuilt last week they said you should spray pam or veg. oil on the cook racks before you use the first time &

after you clean them to spray them so food won't stick to them I know that with my old brinkmann  I had it said that in the manual what do you the about the masterbuilt40"? & they said you should put foil on the drip pan except where the whole is what do you think

Thanks--------Ken


----------



## eman (May 3, 2011)

Foil the drip pan ,it makes cleanup easier. Just pole a hole where the drain hole is.  I sprayed the inside and racks w/ cooking spray when i seasoned it . Never have since. I dont wash my racks but will scrape them before every smoke and toss em on the grill to burn off after the steaks come off.


----------



## coloradosmoker (May 3, 2011)

the other day I saw somebody saying that they spraying the inside of smoker-masterbuilt 40"

sides & everything before they first use it what do you think?------Ken


----------



## SmokinAl (May 4, 2011)

Like eman says season it with Pam. I clean the racks each time. They fit right in the dishwasher. I also take a paper towel with cooking oil on it & wipe the grates before cooking each time.


----------



## sqwib (May 4, 2011)

Don't know about the master builts but on my GOSM BB I spray the grates with Pam but not the sides and I do foil the water pan, the tray below that is sprayed with Pam as well.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2011)

Before you get confused here:

The guys who wash their grill racks every time, or at least pretty often, are the guys who have shiny chrome wire racks, like in your MES.

The guys who don't wash them, and scrape them instead are generally guys with cast grills or something other than shiny chrome racks.

I didn't spray the inside of my MES before seasoning it, but I try to spray them before using them, because Mrs Bear growls at me when I forget!

I also foil my drip pan & water pan, and like Eman said, "Just poke a hole in the foil where the drip pan drains".

Bear


----------



## flyweed (May 5, 2011)

I don't spray my racks at all....the inside of my MES is all black and nicely seasoned...I occassionally wipe out the bottom with a wet rag when it gets lots of fat and stuff built up down there..but NEVER wipe the walls, or door.  For my racks and my drip pan....I put them in the dishwasher and they come out sparkling clean everytime...and like I said, I never coat with PAM or other spray.

Dan


----------

